

SanDisk Becomes Music Distributor: Music on Memory Cards instead of CD's - vlad
http://www.informationweek.com/news/personal_tech/music/showArticle.jhtml;jsessionid=DJSQPEJX2FXFCQSNDLPCKH0CJUNN2JVN?articleID=211200790&cid=tab_art_pertech

======
stcredzero
Apostrophe S is not a plural!

------
nickb
Don't they remember the lessons of DataPlay?
<http://www.winsupersite.com/images/reviews/P0000652.jpg>

